# Supernova The Plug III USB Dynamo-Ladeadapter Fahrrad Stromversorgung



## QuasiNitro (4. Mai 2017)

*>>> KLICK <<<




 *​


----------



## MrMupfin97 (2. Juli 2017)

Hey, wie wird denn das PAT II Modul um Gabelschaft befestigt? Dazu gibt es keinerlei Infos im Netz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Drifter (15. Januar 2018)

Moin, 
Ich hab so viel Isolierband drum gewickelt, sodass es gerade noch so in den Schaft passte - hält bis jetzt. 
Gruß 
Mats


----------

